# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/uiti_leave.htm

## Unregistered

Pomkiwi here. I have seen "поезд отошел". Can you tell me when to use this instead of 'ушел' Much appreciated.

----------


## Lampada

Поезд только что отошёл от станции. - A train has just departed.
Поезд уже ушёл. - A train has left already.  And also:  поезд ушел | IdiomCenter.com

----------

